# تحميل برنامج صيانة وتسريع جهاز الحاسوب العملاق TuneUp Utilities 2011



## اني بل (8 ديسمبر 2010)

اسم البرنامج


TuneUp Utilities 2011 v10.0.2011.65 


*




*

*صور البرنامج*









*حجم البرنامج*


21.73 Mb


*نبذة عن البرنامج*

عملاق صيانة جهازالحاسوب حيث يقوم بتسريع جهازك ويحافظ على قوته وخلوه من لاأخطاء التي تحدث لكل حاسوب ويقوم بمعجالة الذاكرة واسترجاع الذاكرة ويجعل جهازك خفيف و أكثر أمانا وهو سهل الإستخدام.
ويقوم بتنظيف القرص الصلب من الملفات الغير مرغوب بها وليس لها أي فائدة للحاسوب وتستطيع التحكم بهذا البرنامج بجميع نوافذ الويندوز ويستطيع البرنامج إسترجاع ملفاتك التي حذفتها نهائياً من القرص الصلب


​*

​​اضغط هناااااااااااااااااا​*



*



*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسي اني بل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 ديسمبر 2010)

البرنامج على 15 يوم ويقف بعدها


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ميرسي اني بل​*
> 
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 
ويباركك ...


----------



## mounir (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

